# Shocks - What is the best? 07 Dodge Ram 2500



## AOK (Sep 4, 2016)

I have Dodge Ram's 2500 and need to replace the shocks on them. What is the best replacement shocks? I plow with these trucks looking for more then factory shocks offer.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have the Tuff Truk HD springs that provide the front level and bilstein shock absorbers. Mine is a 2014 with the Cummins though. Don't know what you have.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Remember it ain't a race car. Monroe magnums are good. But you're only limited to your budget. Look at Summit racing parts website.


----------



## norb5150 (Oct 3, 2015)

Just ordered front/rear shocks and steering stabilizer. Went with Rancho RS5000X. They are made specifically for trucks with leveling kits and for the price, they work. $258.95 shipped with amazon prime.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

The search feature will net you at least a hundred hours of reading on this subject. Been beaten to death.


----------



## Mikevoss1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Just ordered the tcc-1216 spings and blistin shocks will let you know how they work. Running a hiniker 8'6" v plow on a 08 dodge ram 2500 6.7L so plenty of weight up front on it


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Mike, welcome to the P/S !! Don't the Forget the Rear Ballast Min.500+ lbs.


----------



## Mikevoss1 (Nov 9, 2016)

Normally run closer to 750lbs in the rear end. Have not ordered anything new for back there but did add sumo spings back there last year


----------

